# Zero Dark Thirty...



## billc (Jan 12, 2013)

I just came back from the movie...I don't think it was that good.  The movie was...well...boring.  It was also confusing as they were going about their business.  The names of the main terrorists weren't differentiated enough to give you a way to follow what the agents were doing, you just kind of went with it because you knew where it was all leading.   I don't want to spoil the ending...not what you think...but I think Bigelow was a mistake for the director.  The final frames of the film did not do justice to the end of the search for the greatest killer of American citizens...it just didn't.  I won't discuss the political issues involved, or some of the oscar problems she is having because of the waterboarding scenes...(hint: it isn't the way the C.I.A. actually did it), I'll save those for their proper place in the study. 

The movie was boring, confusing, and didn't bring with it a sense of what was accomplished for all the real world sacrifice that went on to get this monster.  If you can wait, see it on redbox or netflix.

I think that Bigelow has a lot of people who like her work...I didn't think the Hurt Locker was that great either, and they are influenced because they like her as a person.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 12, 2013)

I felt the same way about The Good Shepherd { http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0343737/ }.  A well filmed, well acted, movie with the highest production values that managed to make me dislike most of the characters, be repulsed by many of their actions and, the worst offence for entertainment, not be very ... well ... erm ... entertained.


----------



## MJS (Jan 14, 2013)

billc said:


> I just came back from the movie...I don't think it was that good.  The movie was...well...boring.  It was also confusing as they were going about their business.  The names of the main terrorists weren't differentiated enough to give you a way to follow what the agents were doing, you just kind of went with it because you knew where it was all leading.   I don't want to spoil the ending...not what you think...but I think Bigelow was a mistake for the director.  The final frames of the film did not do justice to the end of the search for the greatest killer of American citizens...it just didn't.  I won't discuss the political issues involved, or some of the oscar problems she is having because of the waterboarding scenes...(hint: it isn't the way the C.I.A. actually did it), I'll save those for their proper place in the study.
> 
> The movie was boring, confusing, and didn't bring with it a sense of what was accomplished for all the real world sacrifice that went on to get this monster.  If you can wait, see it on redbox or netflix.
> 
> I think that Bigelow has a lot of people who like her work...I didn't think the Hurt Locker was that great either, and they are influenced because they like her as a person.



I just saw it last night.  While I agree that it was a bit confusing, overall, I thought it was a pretty good movie.


----------

